# debía haber visto



## letyoscar

hola a todos  como puedo traducir al italiano "debia haber visto"? muchas gracias


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve 
In che contesto?
Qual è la frase intera?
Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## letyoscar

è in un racconto... il problema è che non capisco chi sia il soggetto ed eventualmente l'oggetto. la frase intera è "debia haber visto cuando me observaba"


----------



## chlapec

Buongiorno letyoscar,
La sola frase che ci dai non ci aiuta. Ancora un piccolo sforzo: chi parla?, a chi parla?, di cosa parla?. Si tratta di un dialogo, una descrizione? che c'è prima?, e dopo?


----------



## letyoscar

si tratta di un racconto in prima persona di un incontro tra un uomo e una donna. la protagonista è lei, per l'appunto, e descrive il momento in cui lei pensa che lui la noti. risulta una sorta di flusso di coscienza, insomma. queste informazioni bastano?


----------



## chlapec

A me non bastano. Ad esempio, questo debía, non è chiaro se parla di lei (yo debía...) oppure di lui (él debía...). Non si sa se debía, qui, vuol dire "è possibile" oppure "avrei/avrebbe dovuto", poi, infine, sembra strano che la frase INTERA sia soltanto quella che ci dai. Allora, un ultimissimo sforzo?


----------



## letyoscar

purtroppo il pronome personale soggetto non c'è, è per quello che ho difficoltà, perché non riesco a capire a chi dei due si riferisce. ad ogni modo, la frase è questa "debía haber visto cuando me observaba todas las mananas" e basta .__.


----------



## chlapec

E lei stà parlando a qualcun altro? perché, in questo caso, è possibile che questo _debía_ si riferisca al suo interlocutore: "(Usted) debía haber visto como..." Se fosse così: "...se Lei avesse visto quando lui mi osservava..."


----------



## letyoscar

no, lei racconta... è come se parlasse a se stessa


----------



## Neuromante

E se ci spieghi tutto il resto. Perche è una frase completa, certo, ma ne dubito sia il paragrafo completo. È lì che si trova quello che non capisci, nel collegamento con il resto.


----------



## letyoscar

si tratta di una donna sposata, con un figlio, che vedendo quest'uomo tutti i giorni nella scuola dove i figli di entrambi vanno, ne resta molto affascinata, per cui i primi paragrafi della storia (tra cui quello della fatidica frase) vedono lei che parla con se stessa chiedendosi il perché di tutto ciò e come mai quest'uomo si sia interessato proprio a lei.


----------



## infinite sadness

Se parla tra sé e sé, allora può essere "avrei dovuto aver visto quando mi osservava tutte le mattine", o no?


----------



## honeyheart

Secondo me il soggetto di quel "debía" è "yo", e la mia interpretazione è che lei pensa che avrebbe dovuto rendersi conto dello sguardo che quell'uomo le lanciava giorno dopo giorno. Io tradurrei così la frase: "avrei dovuto vedere quando mi osservaba ogni mattina".


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche secondo me. 

Felice Anno Nuovo!


----------



## honeyheart

Grazie, IS, felice anno nuovo anche a te!


----------



## letyoscar

infatti alla fine ho tradotto così  buon anno a tutti voi, e grazie dei saggi e utili consigli!


----------

